# Wie kann ich richtig die Oase Biotec 18 reinigen???



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hi,

mein wasser wird immer Trüber auf dem zulaufrohr setzt sich so brauner schleim ab und so sieht auch langsam das wasser aus.Jetzt wollte ich mal den Filter reinigen aber da ist so ein teil dabei mit dem ich die Schwämme runter drückt!Aber ich frag mich wie lange ich die dinger drücken soll bis das teil gescheit sauber wird also ich finde der Filter ist ganz schlecht zu reinigen als ich dann wieder die Pumpe angeschaltet habe ist die ganze güle mir in den Teich gelaufen obwohl ich den ablauf offen hatte im Filter!!!Jetzt sieht das wasser besser als vorher aus nähmlich noch trüber.Was muss ich machen damit das ding richtig sauber wird kann ich mit dem Kärcher arbeiten oder was kann ich machen???Denn als ich den Filter neugekauft habe lief der Teich 2 Wochen ohne Filter und wie ich dann den neuen Filter angestllt habe war das Wasser Klasklar also muss es auch wieder so gut funktionieren oder ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hi Maurix,

was Du auf jedenfall vermeiden solltest, ist den Filter gründlich zu reinigen.Dadurch zerstörst Du hilfreiche Organismen und Bakterien.

Wenn es unbedingt nötig ist, nur die ersten Schwämme reinigen(4/8Stück) nach ein paar Tagen dann die nächsten 4/8....

Die Pumpe sollte auf jedenfall aus sein und der Zugschieber /Schlammablass auf,sonst hast Du in der Tat die ganze "Brühe" wieder im Teich.
Bei der nächsten Reinigung solltest Du auch warten,bis der Wasserstand in der letzten Kammer niedriger ist wie der Ablauf, 
dann läuft auch nichts mehr in den Teich.  

Das Du aber nach so kurzer Zeit den Filter schon reinigen musst, lässt wohl eher eindeutig auf einen zu kleinen Filter schließen,
meiner Meinung nach ist der Biotec18 in keinster Weise für einen Koiteich geeignet.

Auch wenn es auf der Verpackung steht...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Das heißt also das ich 700 € in den Sand gestzt habe für nata !!!!
Meine Eltern werde mich fragen ob sie noch alle habe  wenn ich nach zwei wochen komme und sage , so jetzt brauche ich einen oase Bitec 36 filter für 1500 €!!!Da muss es doch noch eine andere lösung geben???Sonst sehe ich bald keine fische mehr entweder weil sie sterben wegen tümpel wasser oder wegen trübheit!!!



Danke für deine Auskunft!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

eigentlich wollte ich was schreiben und erklären, aba nach dem ich deinen ganzen fragen/thread katalog hier gesehen habe, verzichte ich lieber darauf.

nur eins will ich noch sagen/schreiben: LESE MEHR !!! hier und in anderen foren und handle erst dann..........


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Bevor Du Deine Erbschaft zu früh auf den Kopf haust lies Dir mal die Beiträge zum Thema "Filter selberbauen" durch!
Erspart oft ne Menge Geld und Ärger mit dem Finanzierer ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Das heißt also erst den Fehler begehen und dann fragen wie ich es besser hätte machen können.Oder wie soll ich das verstehen!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

schließe mich mal Doogie ohne wenn und aber an    

Einen Filter selber bauen ist wesendlich günstiger und macht auch noch Spaß...mir zumindest.   

Wenn der Filter noch so "jung" ist, verkaufe ihn bei Ebay und gut ist! 

Dein Teich und die Koi werden es dir danken...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

ne war das ernst gemeint was du da schreibst.....  ???

erst hast du noch fragen offen zum filter, etc. und dann kaufst du neu koi   

und so geht das spiel hier weiter........

erst informiert "mann" sich und dann handelt "mann"
du machst es aber anders rum und das ist fatal für deine koi.
zu kleines becken zu kleiner filter und dieser noch nicht mal eingefahren.
tut mir leid das du mich jetzt so kennenlernst, aba es ärgert mich schon etwas !!

nun zu deinem filter reinigen. normalerweise reicht es wenn du das wasser aus dem filter wöchentlich komplett ablässt. dieser zieht dann die ablagerungen mit sich und gleichzeitig hast du einen teilwasserwechsel gemacht !!
hoffe du hast den ablass kanalmässig irgendwie angeschlossen !?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe seit 3 Jahren 2 Koi und seit 5 jahren einen Teich wenn aber dann mein 9000 Liter Filter zu klein wird und meine 6000 Liter pumpe kaputt geht kaufe ich neue geräte LOGISCH oder so dann läuft die maschinerie ungefähr 1 Monat ich sehe einen Schönen Koi und kaufe ihn mir was mache ich falsch ich habe den Teich nicht erst seit gestern!!Du schreibst als hätte ich gestern einen neuen Filter gekauft und direkt Fische eingesetzt!!!Wenn Mein alter filter zu klein wird und ich kaufe einen neuen soll ich dann erst meine fische raushollen die schon 5Jahre da drin sind und den filter erst mal 1 woche laufen lassen oder wie!!!



Sorry aber ich glaube ihr oder ich verstehen da was falsch oder !!!!
Und den Koi habe ich schon gekauft bevor mir das wasser trüb wurde aber egal!!!Aber wenn du ja alle meine Threads gelesen hast weist du ja auch das ich nach dem Sommer den Teich vergrößere.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hey.....kein Grund sich aufzuregen.
Du bist nicht alleine mit dem Oase-Filter. Die Dinger sind schon erstklassig, müssen aber auch entsprechend eingesetzt sein. Nur darf man sich leider nicht an die Beschreibungen auf der Verpackung halten, wenn man einen Koitech betreiben möchte.

Mit Vorwürfen kommen wir hier auch nicht weiter. Der Drops ist erst mal gelutscht.
Das trübe Wasser killt keine Fische; die Werte müssen passen. Messe erst mal die Wasserwerte und dann kann man weitersehen.

Du solltest aber schon bedenken, dass Deine Koi so einen kleinen Teich mächtig auf die Probe stellen.
Du kannst ja mal Deine Vorstellungen von dem neuen Teich hier über eine Skizze posten. Da kommen bestimmt einige Vorschläge.

Kauf erst mal keine neuen Fische und plane den Umbau/Neubau.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

hallo maurix,

entschuldigt wenn ich mich hier auch einwenig reinhänge   

aber was lars sagen will ist ganz einfach daß dieses forum dermaßen voll mit guten informationen ist daß es sinn macht sich erst mal einwenig zu den einzelnen themen " schlau zu lesen " - über zeit müßtest du als schüler ja reichlich verfügen.

wenn du dann mit den wesentlichen themen durch bist, sind deine offenen fragen mindestens halbiert und dementsprechend fundierter.

.... zum schluß könnte man sonst ja noch auf den gedanken kommen daß es sich hier um beschäftigungstherapie handeln könnte     





> ich habe den Teich nicht erst seit gestern


  uppsss ... hab ich gar nicht so richtig rausgelesen - werde mich aber anstrengen und gelobe besserung


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt also erst den Fehler begehen und dann fragen wie ich es besser hätte machen können.Oder wie soll ich das verstehen!!!



Ich meinte eigentlich eher "aus den Fehlern anderer lernen" indem Du man nachliest, wer hier schon aller Anleitungen für den Filter-Eigenbau geschrieben hat.

Davon gibt's eine ganze Menge, und glaub mir, selbstgebaute Filter sind um nichts schlechter und um vieles billiger als gekaufte

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Maurix

Ich kann Doogie nur zustimmen. Ich bin im Moment selbst dabei einen Filter selber zubauen. Aus diesem Forum habe ich einige Wichtige Info´s bekommen. Und wenn du jemanden anschreibst hilft er dir auch (danke schon mal an dieser Stelle an Stephan).
Es ist zwar mühselig sich durch diese Masse an Informationen zu kämpfen, aber es Hilft ungemein  

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Ok das mit dem erst mal andere themen durch lesen werde ich in zukunft mir merken!!!Falls dann noch fragn offen sind frag ich einfach die Experten  .


Und den Tip eigenbau werde ich mir mal anschauen.




Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mal gesucht aber ich finde nirgends eine Bauanleitung  :? .Habe ich irgend etwas übersehen???


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo

schau mal 

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

ist ziemlich ausführlich oder bei den Fachbeiträgen müsste auch was sein

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mal gesucht aber ich finde nirgends eine Bauanleitung  :? .Habe ich irgend etwas übersehen???





			
				Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> auf dem zulaufrohr setzt sich so brauner schleim ab


Wollte euch dazu noch ein paar bilder zeigen und fragen ob das normal ist???


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Würde sagen ist normal

Schau noch mal hier

http://www.teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=968

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2005)

Hi

oder hier

http://www.wonti.de/


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2005)

hi...

der braune schleim ist normal, sollte dir in deiner fünfjährigen teicherfahrung aba schon mal aufgefallen sein. 8) 

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube ich weiß warum das Wasser so trüb war.Ich habe ja eine Aquamax 16000 an die kann ich einen Skimmer oder Satelit anschliesen.Ich habe also den Sateliten angeschlossen und die Pumpe so eingestellt das er nur über den Sateliten Wasser saugt.Und die Pumpe stand aber im tieferen bereich wo das Wasser auch so trüb war und im flachen stand der Satelit da war das wasser so weit klar.Ich vermute das der Satelit es nicht geschaft hat in kurzer zeit so viel wasser in den Filter zu saugen und das Wasser immer trüber geworden ist.Den der Satelit war im gehäuse sehr schnell zugesetzt.Könnte meine Vermutung richtig sein?


Nachtrag:
Hab gelesen das für den Biotec 18 eine Bitron 72C empfholen wird, aber ich habe eine 24C vom Zoopalast in Wiesbaden empfholen bekommen.Vieleicht deshalb etwas trüb.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

2 Watt pro 1000 Liter Wasser


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

gibt's überhaupt 4 Watte UVCs ? ;-)

aber, aufpassen, wichtig ist vor allem die Geschwindigkeit mit der das Wasser durch die UVC gejagt wird... 

Das Hauptproblem ist aber sicherlich dass derzeit das ganze 8mal pro Stunde umgewälzt wird, somit die Bezeichnung TEICH durch WHIRLPOOL ersetzt werden sollte... 

bevor du viel Aufwand in die Korrektur des alten Teichs steckst solltest lieber an die Neuplanung denken...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2005)

Aber da ich ja eh in den Sommer ferien meinenTeich vergrößere, und da ich ja dann sowieso viel mehr Liter im Teich habe, ist es doch nicht verkehrt den Bitron 72C zukaufen Oder.Den der Teich wird sehr viel Sonnen einschralung ausgesetzt sein.


Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

Hi ich schon wieder, habe mich mit meiner mutter mal intensiv über den Teich umbau unterhalten und wir sind auf den entschluss gekommen das der Teich so um die 30000l bekommt(ohne Fenster) und da defenitiv ein neuer Filter her muss das heist Vortex,Nexus Answer,Nexus Eazy oder Selberbauen.


Danke 

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

"gute" Wahl... und was kommt NACH dem Vortex, egal ob Nexus oder nicht?
Dir ist klar, dass ein Vortex/Answer nur ein kleiner TEIL eines Filtersystems sein kann?


Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

Liste doch mal auf was ich bräuchte wenn ich einen Nexus Easy 45000 oder 5 Kammern Reihen Vortex 50000l kaufe.


Danke 

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

Prinzipiell unterscheidet man in VORFILTERUNG, FEINFILTERUNG und BIOLOGISCHE FILTERUNG... ein reiner VORTEX ist nur ein Vorfilter

aber man lese selbst:

* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *


Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

Das heist z.b. UV-Lampe,Spaltsiebfilter,5 Kammern Reihen Vortex.Soweit kein problem aber was ist nun besser Nexus oder Mehrkammern Filter mit Vortex?Möchte halt das Wasser so klar wie möglich.Und in der hinsicht erfahrung vertraue ich euch.



Danke

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

hi

was wiilst du mit einem fünfkammerfilter   
bau dir einen vernünftigen patronenfilter mit guter vorabscheidung und du hast einen bomben filter der vorallem nicht soviel platz braucht.
das ist meine meinung zu filtern


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

Schon habe aber keine lust die patronen also zu säuber kenen das von meinem alten druck Filter die dinger sind sau schlecht zu reinigen immer mit Kärcher und lange halte die auch nicht.Aber danke für deinen Tip  .* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

hi

mein patronenfilter läuft jetzt ca 1jahr ohne reinigung der patronen.
wenn du den richtig baust brauchst du die patronen nie sauber zu machen.
einmal in der woche ein schieber gezogen und das wars mit reinigung.
da hast du mit deinem reihenvortex mehr arbeit.vorallem ist der vortex bei solchen filtern viel zu klein um den groben dreck richtig abzusetzen.
aber hole ihn dir ruhig und du wierst an meine worte hier denken.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

Ich zweifel nicht an deinen erfahrungen aber ich habe habe halt keine lust einen fehler bei Filterung zu machen den ich habe mir erst vor einem Monat einen Neuen Oase Biotec 18 Filter gekauft und der war schon arsch Teuer.Wenn ich wirklich mir einen Patronrn filter baue mit einer anständigen Spaltsiebfilterung dann sollte ich keine Probleme habe oder was meinst du.Und wieviel Tonnen bräuchte ich bei 30000l welche Filter medien welche Reihen folge der Medien usw.


Danke 


Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

Ich wollte auch Siporax benutzen.Ist das sinvol für die Filterung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

hi

hier eine bauanleitung für einen patronenfilter.

* defekter Link entfernt *

eventuel hat noch jemand anderes hier im forum eine bauanleitung oder adresse wo du es dir anschauen kannst.

schau es dir mal an----das ist auch um einiges billiger und besser als der reihenvortex.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Das währe so meine vorstellung aber da das ein Schwehrkaraft filter wird, wohin mit der pumpe.Soll ich noch eine Kammer dranhengen.Natürlich kommt vor das __ filtersystem noch ein Spaltsieb filter und eine UV-Lampe.Und wieviel Tonnen brauche ich wenn mein Teich 30000l hat und eine Tonne 400l.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

:gruebel:


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe mir gerade den Teich von rainthanner angeschaut und das wasser mag zwar gute wasser werte habe aber klar ist das wasser nicht und er Filtert mit Patronen.Und ich hätte schon gerne klares wasser.Es muss doch noch andere varianten geben außer Patronen um eine effektive Filterung zu bekommen.Euch muss doch noch was einfallen ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.Ich stehe am Rande der Verzweifelung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

nennst du das auch nicht klar    







ich habe bei 30000liter wasser einer 10000 und einer 5500liter aquamax 31meter patronen.also bitte.

bei rainer scheint auf den bildern(hompage) gerade eine algenblüte im teich zu sein.aber wenn du einige fotos hier von ihm siehst hat er auch glasklares wasser.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo Maurix,

sag mal haste Du zuviel Geld ?  

Warum willst Du so einen riesen Filter bauen, ich habe ein Estrosiv und Patronenfilter am laufen, es fkt. einwandfrei.! (klares Wasser-Sichttiefe 1,70m)

Wie Lobo schon geschrieben hat, wenn der Filter richtig gebaut ist hat dieser kaum eine Wartung nötig.Einfacher gehts wirklich nicht mehr!

Lass den ganzen "Schnik-Schnak" weg, vor allen die UVC.

Axo...
Man rechnet ca. 1,00m lfm Patrone pro 1000l Wasser.In deinem Fall also rund 30 lfm Patronen, wobei ich lieber eine Reserve einplanen würde (35-40 lfm Patronen).Das ganze in einen 1000l Tank verbaut und du hast einen klasse Filter.Die Kosten schätze ich mal auf rund 500 Euro


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

ich bewundere euch alle für eure geduld.
meine ist bei ihm schon lange am ende  8) 

manche würden es auch beratungsresistent nennen   

gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Hier die daten vom filter !!

Technische Daten:
Maße in cm L x B x H:   225 x 66 x 80
max. Teichgröße in Liter:  50.000
bei Koibesatz:  25.000
empf. Pumpenleistung Liter pro Stunde:  8.000
Anschlüsse Eingang:   110 mm 
Anschlüsse Ausgang:  110 mm 

bei koi besatz bis 25.000 liter und die pumpenleistung wird mit 8.000 litern angegeben. das ist doch der witz, wie soll denn das gehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

hi



			
				Lars schrieb:
			
		

> die pumpenleistung wird mit 8.000 litern angegeben. das ist doch der witz, wie soll denn das gehen




da wird doch dann die große aquamax von ihm angeschlossen  
ein wirlpool für bakies


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Ich war vorhin im Zoopalast bei mir in Wiesebaden ein riesen Zoo Center mit einer riesen auswahl an Koi,Koi Teichen und Koi Zubehör.Dort habe ich mir den Nexus Easy 45000 vorführen lassen ein echt geniales gerät,der an einem Koiteich angeschlossen war und das Wasser war Klasklar.Meine Mutter meint sie Kauft den Filter ist das ein gute Wahl.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Auf der Website wird er als Nexus Easy 300 beschrieben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo Maurix,

da Du bzw. deine Eltern einige der wenigen sind, die wohl nicht auf´s Geld achten müssen - KAUFE IHN!

An dieser Stelle klinke ich mich mal aus


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Was heist nicht auf Geld achten, meine Eltern wollen halt nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Filter kaufen wegen zuschlechter Filterung.Also an den Bäumen wächst uns das Geld ja auch nicht.Wenn der Filter nicht so gut ist von euren erfahrungen her dann schaue ich ob es noch was anderes gibt was in frage kommen würde.Deshalb frage ich ja ob es eine gute wahl ist oder lieber nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

ne, du hast ja vollkommen recht!!! echt sorry   


immer wieder einen neuen filter kaufen bringt dich ja auch nicht weiter!
sonst musst du die oase filter ja übereinander stellen. aber das bringt ja
dann auch wieder nur neue probleme mit sich, wie z.b. die reinigung
und deine pumpenkennlinie weil du das wasser so weit über dein wasser niveau pumpen musst.

habe mir noch mal deinen teich angesehen und mir den besatz und den zukünftigen durch denn kopf gehen lassen.

Also ich denke an einen vernünftigen trommelfilter wirst du langfristig nicht um her kommen.

http://www.koihobby.de/cms.kernel?sanke=koihobbyteichefischeohnesessionn&showa=2;214

der zoo kölle bietet die filter recht preiswert an, da soltest du mal mit deiner mom hin fahren, denke das wird sie dann auch verstehen.

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Ist der Trommelfilter besser oder gleich wie der Nexus Eazy 45000.Macht mich jetzt ein bissen unsicher. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

so fühle ich mich jetzt


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

Muss ja demnächst die Fische ja dann auch umlagern, reicht da eine 500l Tonne für 20 Fische davon 8Koi Junior und 12 Goldfische.Wenn ja kann ich einen 9900liter Druckfilter mit einer Aquamax 16000 betreiben oder soll ich lieber eine andere kaufen?Druckfilter noch vom 1.Teich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

> reicht da eine 500l Tonne ....................
> Aquamax 16000



ich glaube in einer geschirrspülmaschine geht es im hauptspülgang dagegen noch zahm zu ...............

falls dir aber die umwälzleistung noch zu gering erscheint - kann ich dir für den zeitraum der außlagerung meine promax 30 000 leihen, die hat dann den vorteil daß sie innenliegend 2 pumpen hat.

die erste pumpe saugt  dann ca. 30 mal die stunde deine fische durch den propeller -- die zweite pumpe kümmert sich in der zwischenzeit um den filter und pustet dein filterinnenleben als kleinstpartikel incl. bakterien zum mars !

na - verstanden


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

Ok das heißt Druckfilter 9900 und eine 2500l/h Pumpe oder weniger?Die Tonne von 500 liter reichet, oder soll ich lieber zwei tonnen nehmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Easy und Entspannt



wenn du wüßtest wie schwer das machmal sein kann würdest du sofort den text ändern


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

juergen du übetreibst doch mal wieder maßlos  8) wie kannst du behaupten das deine promax in die 500 liter tonne passt. mach keine versprechungen die du nicht halten kannst.    

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Wenn dann mal doch die Patronen gereinigt werden müssen wie macht ihr das alles raus und mit dem Kärcher.  Das ist doch sau umständlich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

ein Kärcher hat am Filter nichts zu suchen .

Wenn das Filtersysthem stimmt , brauchst du die Patronen nicht zu reinigen , nur ganz selten den Schlamm ablassen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*Gute Idee*

Das is ja mal ne gute Idee..Ich lass mein System patentieren   und verschärbel alles bei Ebay 8) ..
Wer zum teufel kauft denn eine Pumpe für 700€ ???   das is ja heftig..
Ich hab auch einen schönen blauen Koi und einen Schwarz-weissen im Teich die kommen auch gut zurecht..


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

hi!

suche-eingabe filterbau liefert 18 treffer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2005)

Währe es eine gute idee meine groben Schwämme im Biotec 18 gegen feine zu tauschen???Den in dem groben bleibt nichts mehr hängen durch das Screenex.Gute oder Schlechte idee. :bindagegen:  :bindafür:

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2005)

*schlechte Idee*...die groben (blauen) sind für die Sauerstoffanreicherung, genau wie die Rieselmatte vorgesehen.

In den gröberen Schwämmen haben auch die Bakkis eine besser Chance zum Ansiedeln


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2005)

Das heißt lieber drine lassen oder wie.Aber wenn ich meine drein tonnen an den neunen Teich angeschloßen habe sin da in der ersten tonne japanmatte in der zweiten aquarock und in der dritten Kaldness K1 (belüftet).dann könnte ich doch die groben aus dem Biotec entfernen oder auch nicht.den dann hätte ich drei tonnen für die Biologische filterung und den Biotec für den schmutz.ginge doch oder???aber danke, jetzt weiß ich für was die grobe noch nützlich sind  .


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

Hallo leute,

bin seit Tagen am Überlegen ob ich vielleicht nicht doch ein Patronenfilter baue  .Wie ist das den bei euch, werden die Patronen umspült oder drückt das Wasser von innen nach außen durch die Patronen und wie viel Meter Patronen habt ihr.Denn ich glaube der Biotec wird so schnell satt sein mit Dreck das es die Investition lohnt.Ich hätte halt gerne klares Wasser und viele die Patronenfilter betreiben (Forum Mitglieder) haben klares Wasser, z.B. Herr Thanner, lobo, Doogie.Was sagt ihr zu meinem Meinungs Wechsel?

So sollte es aussehen wenn es fertig ist.
* defekter Link entfernt *

*Maurix ergänzte am 29.Januar 2006 um 10:30:*
Werde mitte oder ende März anfangen den Patronenfilter zu bauen.  
Aber der IBC Container kostet nur 49€ Euronen.  








Danke


----------

